# Now I know



## MaidenScotland

I was chatting to a chap who is in the import business here and I asked him why is it that one day I can buy for example Heinz Baked Beans then I might not see them for another six months and this is what he told me...

The "British" food that you see on the shelf has been bough up in a job lot from a distributor in the U.K. This is food that wholesalers in the U.K wont touch as it has a short shelf life, the wrong wording on the product etc and this is the interesting thing.. it comes into Egypt at a lower cost than we could buy it in the U.K and the supermarkets put on a 500% mark up!
I presume this goes for American/European stock as well


----------



## Sam

MaidenScotland said:


> I was chatting to a chap who is in the import business here and I asked him why is it that one day I can buy for example Heinz Baked Beans then I might not see them for another six months and this is what he told me...
> 
> The "British" food that you see on the shelf has been bough up in a job lot from a distributor in the U.K. This is food that wholesalers in the U.K wont touch as it has a short shelf life, the wrong wording on the product etc and this is the interesting thing.. it comes into Egypt at a lower cost than we could buy it in the U.K and the supermarkets put on a 500% mark up!
> I presume this goes for American/European stock as well


A two word phrase came to mind, but I fear it too racist for the forum and didn't want to cause a backlash when I would only mean it in jest.

But, seriously, 500%. 
Last time I buy anything imported.


----------



## MensEtManus

Don't get me started..... but you honestly touched upon a topic I really agree with you 100%

A very large portion of imports don't live up to the "European" standards and are trashed here in Egypt. I've bought leftover tape for packaging at almost 1/10 of the real price. 

Having said so, Rashid (the trade minister) just recently mentioned in el-Ahram newspaper that he doesn't want Egypt to become the world's garbage disposal so they have started implementing stricter import rules. In the process of doing so, some 27 or so companies have been shutdown due to importing with fake documents (showing conformity, while actually being a truly terrible product). 

For example, there are several of carefour brand products that I've tried and honestly will never try again. Their biscuits are a disaster. In the USA, store brands aren't "a disaster", they at least have passed some tests, whereas almost all the store brands in Egypt are a mess. We have a local supermarket in Alexandria that seems to have imported their tomato sauce from China. I tried it the other day and the sauce had some random green coloring inside it. I was shocked. 

Food products are seriously an issue here. In a more "cute" way of saying it, my tummy doesn't respond well at least 1-2x per month due to trying some "bad" food. Ever since the increase in meat prices, and all the delivery places maintaining their prices, I have noticed that their food has become quite questionable. Mcdonalds is probably using that imported Indian meat or something of a similar grade. The newspaper was just talking about imported Indian meat filled with worms. They mentioned that you can find meat prices around 75LE/kilo or this Indian worm filled meat for half the price. They "cleverly" recommend folks not to eat the worm filled meat (Duh!). 

Sorry I ran a bit much with this, but I used to initially appreciate imported foods, and now I try my best to triple check what I buy....


----------



## MaidenScotland

A couple of years ago there was a scandal concerning imported frozen fish and products from China which was apparently not fit for humane consumption and of course it was selling at a greatly inflated price as it was "imported" 
A great deal of the tummy problems here is that the food is not stored properly in the stores, I personally told Carrefour that their freezer wasn't working and the food had all defrosted and they didn't give a fig the managers stood there looking at the freezers whilst shoppers still bought the items. I have yet to find frozen prawns here that are not full of ice which is a sure sign of being defrosted and refrozen 
I am glad for Egypt that the government is deciding to do something about this and I just hope they keep it up.. sadly that is one of the main problems here.. all gun ho for six months then it's back to the old ways


----------



## NZCowboy

MensEtManus said:


> ........Mcdonalds is probably using that imported Indian meat or something of a similar grade. The newspaper was just talking about imported Indian meat filled with worms. They mentioned that you can find meat prices around 75LE/kilo or this Indian worm filled meat for half the price. They "cleverly" recommend folks not to eat the worm filled meat (Duh!)....


Its not worm filled meat....its Sarcocystis
This is a reply I posted in another forum for tourists, the orginal poster was saying not to eat any meat in Egypt and citing this blog
…blogspot.com/2010/06/do-not-eat-meat-in-egy…

The meat is infected with Sarcocystis very common in tropical areas especially South East Asia, yet doesn't stop people/tourists eating beef in these areas.


-The pathology is of two types: a rare invasive form with vasculitis and myositis and an intestinal form that presents with nausea, abdominal pain, and diarrhea. While normally mild and lasting under 48 hours


-Human infection is considered rare with less than one hundred published cases of invasive disease

-Infection can be prevented by cooking the meat before eating. Alternatively freezing the meat at -5C for several days before ingestion will kill the sporocysts

The blogger and some of the local media are concerned about a shipment of 15000 tonnes of Indian Beef.( I'm sure that India doesn't export fresh beef, only frozen, exporting fresh meat is only the domain of a handful of countries, lead by NZ - hygiene standards etc)

A more acurate warning would be don't eat, rare or undercooked meat, which is just about impossible to find in traditional Egypt dishes. Some the 5star hotels with western type menus, cook rare but 5 star hotels wouldn't be sourcing there meat from India, most is Austrialian grain feed beef or from the feedlot in the Seuz free trade zone.

There are numerous more serious health concerns, than Sarcocystis.


----------



## NZCowboy

As for the infected Indian beef being in McDonalds, its highly likely as McD's have a global brand/image to protect, over 70% of beef consumed by McD's globally barring US comes from NZ and Ausssie.
To quote fast-food conglomerate McDonald's second-in-command Ralph Alvarez,
Alvarez said New Zealand was state-of-the-art in terms of manufacturing and distribution.

"It's one of our favourite places to buy because New Zealand is the expert on trade.

"It's easy to work with; the safest food in the world-type scenario, very predictable on supply

"In the year to July 2008 McDonald's purchased $US125m of New Zealand beef.

As a beef supplier to McD's for almost 30 years, I should know they only want the best 
90% lean, grass feed, hormone free beef.


----------



## txlstewart

@NZ--Good to know. I currently live in a beef producing area (Texas), and I had heard (from others) that I needed to be careful when consuming beef in Egypt.


----------



## Beatle

txlstewart said:


> @NZ--Good to know. I currently live in a beef producing area (Texas), and I had heard (from others) that I needed to be careful when consuming beef in Egypt.


I agree with NZ that McDonalds take particular care usually in who supplies their beef. A good friend of mine worked in the UK head office and she use to tell me about the steps they take to source good quality meat. Have no idea though whether they take those steps in Egypt. 

But generally speaking I don't think the meat is of particularly good quality in Egypt - it definitely doesn't compare to good quality meat in the UK anyway. I try to stick to foods like tammiya and fuul when eating out!


----------



## NZCowboy

NZCowboy said:


> Its not worm filled meat....its Sarcocystis
> This is a reply I posted in another forum for tourists, the orginal poster was saying not to eat any meat in Egypt and citing this blog
> …blogspot.com/2010/06/do-not-eat-meat-in-egy…
> 
> QUOTE]
> Link to blog is
> Egyptian Chronicles: Do Not Eat Meat in Egypt


----------



## MaidenScotland

I very rarely eat meat here and when I do it tends to be in 5* hotels.
A few months ago we had a poster complaining about the price of beef and asking where she could buy cheap beef... why anyone would risk their health is beyond my understanding.
I am seriously considering becoming vegetarian for the rest of my time here and then I look at the size of the vegetables and as someone who used to grow all their own veg I just know that they are not naturally that size.
I contracted hepatitis here and kicked up a stink and the doctor asked me what my problem was and stated that everyone in the middle east has had it.
Suggestions on what I can safely eat please as I only have four cans of salmon, 2 packets of Paxo and 1 packet of cuppa soup left.


----------



## Guest

Maiden i have to tell you that the meat you eat at 5 stars hotel is the meat full of warms!!thats true the importer unfortunately imported that meat for the hotels and resorts in Sharm Esheikh and Hurghada so please leave the meat but also don't eat foul and falafel;leave it for the poor!!!!
i want to ask you only one question..although you hate Egypt all that hate which i can see in all your posts ;you still live here ,i see that you shall think again


----------



## txlstewart

@Appliepieg--Why no country/countries identified on your posts? Not proud of where you come from?

What you seem to think is major complaining is just passing along information. It will help people just arriving in Egypt to have a better experience. (No one likes to have intestinal issues, regardless of where they are from and where they are visiting or living!)

I haven't noticed you posting on any of the threads that are complimentary to this country or any than can be considered (even by the most cynical of folks) positive.

Have you ever lived outside of Egypt for an extended period of time? Everyone has a period of adjustment and a longing for the familiar things left at home. Just because I may miss In N Out Burger does not mean that I will not enjoy the experiences I will have whilst in Egypt.

As we say in America, you need to chill out! If the posts on this forum upset you, exercise your freedom of choice and STOP READING THEM!


----------



## DeadGuy

Interesting thread, and opinions :clap2:

Well, the products aimed for the European markets (Even if they didn’t live up to the standards in that market) are certainly products with higher quality than the ones aimed for the Egyptian one, even if their “shelf life” is short, the product is usable till the end of the expiry date, and that’s what the import & export people use, higher quality for lower prices, and people just buy that! Everyone’s happy, almost everyone anyway!

27 companies been shut down? I bet that ALL those companies where guilty of something! Well, in a way!

In here, the main concept in any kind of business is “Scratch my back, and I’ll scratch yours, stop scratching my back, and I’ll just kick your @$$ harder than you can imagine!” So obviously those 27 companies stopped scratching someone’s back! Cause the sh!t products that they were banned from getting into here are still coming in, but imported by others! And they're doing it 110% safe and no one even knows what they're doing! And it will always be like this for them, unless they stop "scratching" the backs and then they'll be in a trouble, but someone will jump into their place to get the money out of this mess, it is a very good business and it will never stop!!

The “Goods are trashed in Egypt” thing isn’t really the producers’ fault, it’s just business, you get what you pay for, businessmen in here are just looking for money, and they’ll get much of that when they buy sh!t quality products and sell them as if they’re a high quality thing!

Why the standards are low in here? Well, everyone knows how flexible things are in here, laws are flexible, standards are the same as everything, and again, all just business, a “hot shot” that can afford making those standards go as flexible as he/she wants will just get their goods into the country with no problems, while a “less” hot shot want to get a much better quality products into this sh!thole gets his/her goods banned for whatever reason!

It’s all just business folks!

Have a nice time everyone!


----------



## Guest

txlstewart said:


> @Appliepieg--Why no country/countries identified on your posts? Not proud of where you come from?
> 
> What you seem to think is major complaining is just passing along information. It will help people just arriving in Egypt to have a better experience. (No one likes to have intestinal issues, regardless of where they are from and where they are visiting or living!)
> 
> I haven't noticed you posting on any of the threads that are complimentary to this country or any than can be considered (even by the most cynical of folks) positive.
> 
> Have you ever lived outside of Egypt for an extended period of time? Everyone has a period of adjustment and a longing for the familiar things left at home. Just because I may miss In N Out Burger does not mean that I will not enjoy the experiences I will have whilst in Egypt.
> 
> As we say in America, you need to chill out! If the posts on this forum upset you, exercise your freedom of choice and STOP READING THEM![/QU
> I am Egyptian and with all proud maybe because i didn't complete my profile and it was my ardor to refute all the topics talking in such a bad way about Egypt.. and i am not that kind who run from battle sir.. we didn't say Egypt is heaven on earth who came here for work or living know that it is a 3rd world country so don't blame us but blame yourself -if someone must be blamed-all i need here is just some respect to my country ...try to log to New Zealand form and see what members wrote about living there it is worse than Egypt and the moderator there refute every word have been said and i see that our Egyptian moderators here are afraid to lose their jobs!!! so they start talk with the talkers !!!!! but this is one of the Egyptian negative characters -i have to admit it- thanks all and i will try to finish my profile as soon as possible.


----------



## Guest

am Egyptian and with all proud maybe because i didn't complete my profile and it was my ardor to refute all the topics talking in such a bad way about Egypt.. and i am not that kind who run from battle sir.. we didn't say Egypt is heaven on earth who came here for work or living know that it is a 3rd world country so don't blame us but blame yourself -if someone must be blamed-all i need here is just some respect to my country ...try to log to New Zealand form and see what members wrote about living there it is worse than Egypt and the moderator there refute every word have been said and i see that our Egyptian moderators here are afraid to lose their jobs!!! so they start talk with the talkers !!!!! but this is one of the Egyptian negative characters -i have to admit it- thanks all and i will try to finish my profile as soon as possible.


----------



## NZCowboy

> applepieg
> Expat Member
> Join Date: Jul 2009
> Posts: 14
> Rep Power: 0
> 
> i need your help
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> hello everybody,I am Gigi from Egypt,I intended to apply for immigration to New Zealand but i found that it is easiest to apply for work visa and sure this wont happen unless some one help me and my husband to find a job there and i was advised to use your site so please don't let me down ,my husband is a human resource manager and i am a teacher of English if some one would help i will be happy to contact him with details ...please don't let me down ....salam


Gigi,
I'm sorry but you posted this in the NZ forum 5 hours before you made your first post in Egyptain forum to 
_to refute all the topics talking in such a bad way about Egypt_
Maybe you didn't compelete your profile, cuz you were rushing to get a job in NZ so that you can escape beloved Egypt ...


----------



## txlstewart

NZCowboy said:


> Gigi,
> I'm sorry but you posted this in the NZ forum 5 hours before you made your first post in Egyptain forum to
> _to refute all the topics talking in such a bad way about Egypt_
> Maybe you didn't compelete your profile, cuz you were rushing to get a job in NZ so that you can escape beloved Egypt ...


Isn't it interesting that her post in the NZ forum was grammatically correct (and better spelling) yet her Egypt posts are not.....feeding into negative stereotypes perhaps?

By the way, Gigi, I am not a "sir" but a female.


----------



## MaidenScotland

txlstewart said:


> Isn't it interesting that her post in the NZ forum was grammatically correct (and better spelling) yet her Egypt posts are not.....feeding into negative stereotypes perhaps?
> 
> By the way, Gigi, I am not a "sir" but a female.



Yes.. but the poster is an English teacher in the N.Z post.


----------



## MaidenScotland

applepieg said:


> am Egyptian and with all proud maybe because i didn't complete my profile and it was my ardor to refute all the topics talking in such a bad way about Egypt.. and i am not that kind who run from battle sir.. we didn't say Egypt is heaven on earth who came here for work or living know that it is a 3rd world country so don't blame us but blame yourself -if someone must be blamed-all i need here is just some respect to my country ...try to log to New Zealand form and see what members wrote about living there it is worse than Egypt and the moderator there refute every word have been said and i see that our Egyptian moderators here are afraid to lose their jobs!!! so they start talk with the talkers !!!!! but this is one of the Egyptian negative characters -i have to admit it- thanks all and i will try to finish my profile as soon as possible.




Why should I be blamed for the problems in this country??
Afraid to loose my job??????? 
If living in NZ is worse than living here then why are you trying to leave this wonderful country? Is that respectful to your country?
I am in this country because this is where I have been posted.. I keep getting promised I will get posted to another country but sadly I have done my job too well here and they don't wont to move me.
I have many friends married to delightful Egyptian men and all have had long and happy marriages except two and one of those was my best friend who was stupid enough to be a second wife and I blame her for that mess. 
I keep saying over and over again... A single women here and note I said single is considered fair game.


----------



## MensEtManus

MS is here because Egypt has a lack of blondes and we need to fill the quota... 

I had no idea that food health can cause up such a stir. Honestly thou, I think DG has a point with regards to the idea of scratch my back and I'll scratch yours. I've seen so many unjust things in the papers that is mind boggling. They once had my favorite coffee shop written up for not having a fan or something like that while praising this nasty fish restaurant. I've been to both places. The fish restaurant has rats running infront of it on a daily basis. The place looks sticky and dirty. So why did it get rave reviews? quite simply they paid and the coffee shop probably paid too little.... 

@txlstewart: There is a cult following for in&out burgers! I only had the opportunity to try their burgers once. I guess I'm more of a Fuddruckers fan (on a side note: the Fudds in Alexandria is a disaster and nothing compared to the one in the USA. The one in Alex has plastic meat. I am hoping the store shuts down as it is giving a terrible rep to such a great chain).


----------



## txlstewart

MensEtManus said:


> MS is here because Egypt has a lack of blondes and we need to fill the quota...
> 
> I had no idea that food health can cause up such a stir. Honestly thou, I think DG has a point with regards to the idea of scratch my back and I'll scratch yours. I've seen so many unjust things in the papers that is mind boggling. They once had my favorite coffee shop written up for not having a fan or something like that while praising this nasty fish restaurant. I've been to both places. The fish restaurant has rats running infront of it on a daily basis. The place looks sticky and dirty. So why did it get rave reviews? quite simply they paid and the coffee shop probably paid too little....
> 
> @txlstewart: There is a cult following for in&out burgers! I only had the opportunity to try their burgers once. I guess I'm more of a Fuddruckers fan (on a side note: the Fudds in Alexandria is a disaster and nothing compared to the one in the USA. The one in Alex has plastic meat. I am hoping the store shuts down as it is giving a terrible rep to such a great chain).



I just got an email from Fuddruckers that they have elk burgers now--I don't think I am quite adventurous enough to try them. I am originally from California, thus my addiction to In N Out. Now that I am leaving Texas, they are building a distribution center in Dallas and will have at least 2 stores there in the next year. (Their meat is fresh, never frozen, and they cut the potatoes for french fries at the store!)

I have 11 days left here--I have a bucket list of restaurants/fast food joints to go to one last time....

Cheers!


----------



## Beatle

txlstewart said:


> I just got an email from Fuddruckers that they have elk burgers now--I don't think I am quite adventurous enough to try them. I am originally from California, thus my addiction to In N Out. Now that I am leaving Texas, they are building a distribution center in Dallas and will have at least 2 stores there in the next year. (Their meat is fresh, never frozen, and they cut the potatoes for french fries at the store!)
> 
> I have 11 days left here--I have a bucket list of restaurants/fast food joints to go to one last time....
> 
> Cheers!


There are quite a few American chain restaurants in Cairo although I don't know how they compare with the same restaurants in the States. I ate at Chiles for the first time in Cairo. I also tragically became addicted to Cinnabon from staying in Cairo.....


----------



## MaidenScotland

Beatle said:


> There are quite a few American chain restaurants in Cairo although I don't know how they compare with the same restaurants in the States. I ate at Chiles for the first time in Cairo. I also tragically became addicted to Cinnabon from staying in Cairo.....




Ahhh Cinnabon... my poor hips.


----------



## Beatle

MaidenScotland said:


> Ahhh Cinnabon... my poor hips.


I use to go to the one on Arab League St so I probably sweated off the calories trying to cross the road to get to and from it....


----------



## MaidenScotland

You have cheered me up as I too use that one and I walk to and from it and yes the sprint across the roads must use up at least 50 calories from the 800 plus I have just eaten lol x


----------



## Sam

applepieg said:


> o don't eat foul and falafel;leave it for the poor!!!!


I just read this back and had to ask.... surely by buying the foul and taamaya we are contributing to their business and therefore helping those guys selling it. Or are you saying that Egypt is in short supply and us "foreigners" are greedy and eating all the food designated to those less fortunate than ourselves.

:confused2:


----------



## NZCowboy

Sam said:


> I just read this back and had to ask.... surely by buying the foul and taamaya we are contributing to their business and therefore helping those guys selling it. Or are you saying that Egypt is in short supply and us "foreigners" are greedy and eating all the food designated to those less fortunate than ourselves.
> 
> :confused2:


Whats left ... chicken - bird flu still lurking, fish - mercury etc from polluted waters, pasta, piza - possible wheat shortage due to the re appearance of stem rust(wheat had been breed to be resistant 50 years ago, no longer resistant.)

Reminds me of a old Bobby Bare song ... Food Blues

I was waitin' in Rosie's Restaurant
When the waiter came up and said what do you want
I looked at the menu and it looked so nice
Till he said lemme give you some advice.

He said spaghetti and potatoes got too much starch
Pork chops and sausage are bad for your heart
There's hormones in chicken and beef and veal
Bowl of ravioli is a dead man's meal.

Bread got preservatives there's nitrites in ham
Artificial coloring in jellies and jam
Stay away from donuts run away from pie
Pepperoni pizza is a sure way to die.

Sugar rots your teeth and makes you put on weight
But artificial sweetener's got cyclamates
Eggs got cholesterol, there's fat in cheese
Coffee ruins your kidneys and so does tea.

Fish got mercury, red meat is poison
Salt's gonna send your blood pressure risin'
Hot dogs and bologna got deadly red dyes
Vegetables and fruits are sprayed with pesticides.

--- Instrumental ---

So I said what can I eat that's gonna make me last
He said a small drink of water in a sterilized glass
And then he stopped and he thought for a minute
And said never mind the water, there's carcinogenics in it.

So I got up from the table and walked out in the street
Realizin' there was nothin' I could eat
I ain't eaten for a month and I'm feeling fine

'Cause he did not mention beer, whiskey, women and sweet red wine...

mmmm ... so 4 me I think its .... beer, whiskey, women and sweet red wine...


----------



## elrasho

Wow reading this thread is kinds got me worried, Im a big fan of food and Im starting to think im gonna struggle in Cairo. Whats the average price for a meal in a restaurant in EGP? I might have to eat out all the time!


----------



## Beatle

elrasho said:


> Wow reading this thread is kinds got me worried, Im a big fan of food and Im starting to think im gonna struggle in Cairo. Whats the average price for a meal in a restaurant in EGP? I might have to eat out all the time!


Don't worry you won't starve to death. There is everything and anything along Arab League St which is the main street in Mohandiseen (presuming you find a flat there): there are many Western fast food places like Pizza Hut and Papa Johns; Egyptian fast food places which are even cheaper (the only challenge being that it takes me ages to work out what's on the menu as some of them are just in Arabic) (don't be concerned by references to Viagra sandwiches as well - it's just prawns which Egyptian males seem to believe have an aphrodisiac effect); some nice coffee shops like the Marriott bakery and garden cafes. There's a great juice bar as well in Mohandiseen. Not sure if I can give an average price - depends on what you want to eat but obviously it's cheaper to eat out than in the UK. If you are really stuck for money the fuul and humous options are always cheap and if you are really desperate you can pay a couple of Egyptian pounds for a bowl of Koshary which is rice, pasta, tomato sauce, chickpeas, lentils (and which you can add chilli sauce to!) But it's not that difficult to get food in the supermarket!


----------



## Beatle

MaidenScotland said:


> You have cheered me up as I too use that one and I walk to and from it and yes the sprint across the roads must use up at least 50 calories from the 800 plus I have just eaten lol x


Only 800 calories! You obviously just stick to the mini rolls.....


----------



## Sam

It is wrong that the way this thread has turned out is now making me hungry... I may have to grab some foul and taamaya on the way home


----------



## MensEtManus

Papa johns is another chain that they simply butchered here in Egypt. I love papa johns. That delicious garlic butter you spread on the pizza - I miss it. 

I must agree on Cinnabon. It is truly truly amazing. We have one near Carrefour in Alexandria that simply warms my heart every time I bite into one of those tasty treats... 

I also heard that Dairy Queen might open up in Cairo this summer. I am not sure about it, but I used to love their blizzards and every time I entered one of their shops, I'd feel like I was 10 years old and craving an ice cream. 

I think it was last year I went to Cairo and discovered this small bakery shop called "the bakery shop" right next to Fauchon (in zamalek) - it has some of the best croissants you'll ever try. 

(Fachon is a French chain totally butchered here in Egypt - all the sweets and treats tasted old and dried. The store looks nothing to the ones in Paris. The ones overseas look so magical....)

I better stop before I write myself into a food coma......


----------



## MaidenScotland

I use the bakery in Zamalek and have to say that everything is delicious and they haven't dropped their standards as is so often the case here.. just look at Carrefour now the French aren't involved. 
I have found a lovely Italian Bistro in Zamalek set in a little courtyard, the food isn't brilliant but it is good and sitting in the courtyard which is just off 26th July St one hardly hears the traffic, it is an oasis in Zamalek.

Quiche Lorraine, onion tarts, salmon quiche I have found these and more at a little French Bistro again in Zamalek and all home made by a lovely French women. Great ice cream... don't you just hate cheap ice cream?

Maiden


----------



## MaidenScotland

p.s

I would love a decent Indian meal and the same goes for chinese... 
Indian meals here are horrendously expensive and honestly not that good and the same goes for Chinese... I know my Chinese food and here it just sucks.


----------



## Beatle

MaidenScotland said:


> I have found a lovely Italian Bistro in Zamalek set in a little courtyard, the food isn't brilliant but it is good and sitting in the courtyard which is just off 26th July St one hardly hears the traffic, it is an oasis in Zamalek.
> 
> Quiche Lorraine, onion tarts, salmon quiche I have found these and more at a little French Bistro again in Zamalek and all home made by a lovely French women. Great ice cream... don't you just hate cheap ice cream?
> 
> Maiden


What's the Italian bistro called? I ate at somewhere called Five Bells in Zamalek which had a lovely garden setting.

Kandahar in Mohandiseen isn't bad for Indian food - I eat there if I am desperate for spicy food but it's expensive.

One of the worst meals I have ever eaten was in a sushi restaurant in Mohandiseen. I don't know what made me try sushi in Cairo. I thought Chiles was awful as well but have nothing to compare it to as I haven't tried it anywhere else

Wagamamas in Citystars isn't bad - it was just the same as the UK


----------



## MaidenScotland

Lol I don't know what the Italian place is called, I just stumbled upon it.
I was in the 5 Bells the other week the first time I had been in it for years the food in there is usually pretty consistent.
I have been to the Khandar and it's sister outlets and I don't rate it. I have had much better curries etc in Southall.
Waggamamas is o.k .. the last time I was there I ordered the iced ginger drink and it arrived green!! I told the waiter I ordered ginger not mint and he replied "you don't want mint in it?"
There was no mention of mint on the menu and if I had wanted mint in it I would have asked for it.


----------



## Beatle

MaidenScotland said:


> I have been to the Khandar and it's sister outlets and I don't rate it. I have had much better curries etc in Southall.
> Waggamamas is o.k .. the last time I was there I ordered the iced ginger drink and it arrived green!! I told the waiter I ordered ginger not mint and he replied "you don't want mint in it?"
> There was no mention of mint on the menu and if I had wanted mint in it I would have asked for it.


No Kandahar is not as good as some of the restaurants in Bradford etc - it reminded me of when I have eaten curries in Central London - the food was aimed at the tourist market. But I thought the food was ok in Kandahar. The only Chinese food I have had is at the dreadful fast food places in Citystars

Do you like Sequoia? Everyone raves about it but I really didn't like it there although it's a beautiful location


----------



## MaidenScotland

I stopped going to Sequoia years ago as I phoned to book a table for 12 ladies and I was told we don't allow anyone in who is wearing the hijab, I don't know if the policy has changed or not but I just don't give the my custom.


----------



## Beatle

MaidenScotland said:


> I stopped going to Sequoia years ago as I phoned to book a table for 12 ladies and I was told we don't allow anyone in who is wearing the hijab, I don't know if the policy has changed or not but I just don't give the my custom.


Actually I think I heard the same thing a couple of years ago. The only time I went, I ended up walking out as I went at iftaar, after 90 minutes of waiting I still hadn't been given anything to eat, so I asked for the bill for our drinks and they told me I would have to pay a minimum charge having drinks there as the drinks we had consumed did not exceed the minimum charge. By then I was in rather a grumpy mood and after a brief discussion the manager agreed to "waive" the charge.....


----------



## NZCowboy

La Trattoria for Italian in Zamarlek owned by Tarek Sherif, if you are lucky you my catch the great Omar Sherif.
Malassa @ the Karvin Hotel - Heliopolis for Indian.
As for Chinese, haven't found anywhere that does decent Chinese. The same for somewhere to get a decent steak.


----------



## MaidenScotland

NZCowboy said:


> La Trattoria for Italian in Zamarlek owned by Tarek Sherif, if you are lucky you my catch the great Omar Sherif.
> Malassa @ the Karvin Hotel - Heliopolis for Indian.
> As for Chinese, haven't found anywhere that does decent Chinese. The same for somewhere to get a decent steak.




Yes I have tried La Trattoria and the food was great only problem.. cigarette smoke.
They also have a French Bistro run by a French couple on the same street as the BCA. 
Try Charwoods for a steak... all owned by Omars son but the same problem again with the cigarette smoke,


----------



## MensEtManus

Wow - this thread is turning up to be quite interesting. 

I had no idea there was a Wagamama in Cairo. I used to love chicken katsu curry for lunch and coconut reika ice cream. I'll look into it on my next visit to Cairo. I used to love that place, I called it healthy fast food for lunch. You can be in and out within 25 mins. Prices were great relative to the quality of the food. it was a bit more expensive than a fast food chain, but cheaper than a diner like Fridays or Ruby Tuesday. I have no idea how they priced it in Cairo, but I have a feeling they would price it more on the expensive side...

I don't know any good place for Indian or Chinese. Here in Alex, those places are way too expensive. I would rather go to a French of Italian restaurant for the same amount of cash. 

I refuse to try Sushi in Egypt, I just don't trust it would be safe....


----------



## MaidenScotland

MensEtManus said:


> Wow - this thread is turning up to be quite interesting.
> 
> I had no idea there was a Wagamama in Cairo. I used to love chicken katsu curry for lunch and coconut reika ice cream. I'll look into it on my next visit to Cairo. I used to love that place, I called it healthy fast food for lunch. You can be in and out within 25 mins. Prices were great relative to the quality of the food. it was a bit more expensive than a fast food chain, but cheaper than a diner like Fridays or Ruby Tuesday. I have no idea how they priced it in Cairo, but I have a feeling they would price it more on the expensive side...
> 
> I don't know any good place for Indian or Chinese. Here in Alex, those places are way too expensive. I would rather go to a French of Italian restaurant for the same amount of cash.
> 
> I refuse to try Sushi in Egypt, I just don't trust it would be safe....



I took a Filipino for sushi at the Marriott and the poor girl cried as it was so bad and she had been so looking forward to it.
City Stars has a good food court with various brands and they tend to be OK.. I like Ruby Tuesdays and they are opening on up within walking distance of me on the Nile.
The next time you come to Cairo perhaps we could all meet up for a meal somewhere. I have met NZ and Adrian also the Doc and two others and of course if others fancy a nice meal out they too would be welcome.. 
Saying that I have it in my head that I will leave here for Spain in October


----------



## NZCowboy

MS 
Sounds like a plan, any excuse to eat out.
Yes I knew Tarek Sherif also own the Au Petit Bistro, and Charwoods, - just did want to be accused of advertising  just giving my fav's.
As for smoke, we live in Cairo, smoke comes with the meal wether you want it or not. lol


----------



## MaidenScotland

NZCowboy said:


> MS
> Sounds like a plan, any excuse to eat out.
> Yes I knew Tarek Sherif also own the Au Petit Bistro, and Charwoods, - just did want to be accused of advertising  just giving my fav's.
> As for smoke, we live in Cairo, smoke comes with the meal wether you want it or not. lol





Lol I have no problems with active members posting their favourite restaurant etc, its the people who join just to advertise that get my big pointy stick


----------



## Beatle

MensEtManus said:


> Wow - this thread is turning up to be quite interesting.
> 
> I had no idea there was a Wagamama in Cairo. I used to love chicken katsu curry for lunch and coconut reika ice cream. I'll look into it on my next visit to Cairo. I used to love that place, I called it healthy fast food for lunch. You can be in and out within 25 mins. Prices were great relative to the quality of the food. it was a bit more expensive than a fast food chain, but cheaper than a diner like Fridays or Ruby Tuesday. I have no idea how they priced it in Cairo, but I have a feeling they would price it more on the expensive side...
> 
> I refuse to try Sushi in Egypt, I just don't trust it would be safe....


I was really thrilled to find Wagamamas - I was desperate for vegetables! Don't remember the price but I don't think it compared too badly with the UK - I thought the standard of food was comparable as well. Just noticed that there's one in nile city towers as well: wagamama | positive eating + positive living

I have to admit that we went for the vegetarian options in the sushi place. There is a reason why the restaurant was empty....


----------



## NZCowboy

Actually there is a couple of Expat meetup groups that met at different restuarants most months. Good way to met some Expats and great excuse to visit some different restuarants around Cairo. Last Wednesday night one group met in 6th Oct @ Le Terraza restaurant (pool side)- Movenpick hotel. 
Next weekend Adrain is organising a Expat meet up in Heliopolis, the venue this month is not upmarket but an old Expat classic. There is about 8 RSVP's so far, PM if you want details for a invite, more the merrier.


----------



## MaidenScotland

NZCowboy said:


> Actually there is a couple of Expat meetup groups that met at different restuarants most months. Good way to met some Expats and great excuse to visit some different restuarants around Cairo. Last Wednesday night one group met in 6th Oct @ Le Terraza restaurant (pool side)- Movenpick hotel.
> Next weekend Adrain is organising a Expat meet up in Heliopolis, the venue this month is not upmarket but an old Expat classic. There is about 8 RSVP's so far, PM if you want details for a invite, more the merrier.




Hi 

Yes I would go but sadly not if it is Abu Said


----------

